
Google Cr-48 Chrome laptop preview -- Engadget - twapi
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/09/google-cr-48-chrome-laptop-preview/
======
noelchurchill
Wait, the entire OS is a browser? It's just Chrome with everything else
removed.

It's like their taking a page out of Apple's book, forcing you to do things
their way, but taking it too far.

